# Schrittketten



## rhazel (30 Januar 2008)

Guten Tag

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe an der Schule ein Unterrichtsfach in dem wir Schrittketten mit Step7 (FUP) programmieren müssen. Unser Lehrer allerdings verlässt direkt nach dem Aufschließen des Klassenzimmers immer den Unterrichtsraum um Kaffee zu trinken. Wir sollen nun zu den Aufgaben, die er uns bei Gelegenheit reinreicht, Schrittketten entwickeln. Allerdings habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich beginnen soll und was das eigentliche Prinzip ist.

Gibt es vielleicht irgendeine Mustervorlage oder Ähnliches für Schrittketten.

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe

MFG rhazel


----------



## vierlagig (30 Januar 2008)

das prinzip *schrittkette*

hier findest du beiträge zu *schrittketten*

hier ein beispiel zur *ausarbeitung

*benutze die *suchfunktion* des forums exzessiv

bei konkreteren fragen wird sich dann schon sicher hilfe finden!


----------



## TESTER (31 Januar 2008)

rhazel schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe an der Schule ein Unterrichtsfach in dem wir Schrittketten mit Step7 (FUP) programmieren müssen. Unser Lehrer allerdings verlässt direkt nach dem Aufschließen des Klassenzimmers immer den Unterrichtsraum um Kaffee zu trinken. Wir sollen nun zu den Aufgaben, die er uns bei Gelegenheit reinreicht, Schrittketten entwickeln. Allerdings habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich beginnen soll und was das eigentliche Prinzip ist.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo rahzel,

wenn ich dein Problem mit dem Lehrer höre erinnere ich mich an meine Technikerschule. Bei mir war es genauso aber trotzdem bin ich jetzt genau in diesem Bereich gelandet und ich kann nur sagen macht riesigen Spaß man lernt jeden Tag dazu. 

Für deine Schrittkette würde ich dir vorschlagen:

NW1 --> Bilde einen sog. Freigabemerker. Das ist ein Merker der alle Grundbedingung vereint um die Schrittkette zu starten z.B. spezielle Eingänge oder sonstige Zustände.

NW2 --> Da könntest du den ersten Schritt, mit einem SR-Block, starten. Um den Baustein zu setzen muss natürlich auch dein Freigabemerker von NW1 mit als Bedingung vorhanden sein. Zurückgesetzt wird der Baustein dann mit deinem 2. Schritt oder mit einer bestimmten Taste, wenn es die gibt.

NW3 --> In diesem Netzwerk wird nun die Freigabe für den 2.Schritt gebildet. Das kann eine bestimmte Zeit sein oder bestimmte Eingänge oder Merker.

NW4 --> Dort wird nun dein Schritt 2 gesetzt. Ebenfalls mit einem SR-Block. Zum setzten muss der 1. Schritt gesetzt sein und entgültig gesetzt wird er dann eben von deiner Freigabe. Zurückgesetzt wird er dann mit Schritt 3 und eben auch mit einem Taster wenn vorhanden.

Das war eigentlich schon die Grundstruktur. Es geht dann immer so weiter
--> FRG Schritt 3
--> Schritt 3 
--> usw.

Kleiner Tipp noch! Ich würde die Schrittkette in einem eigenen FC machen und nur mit den Schritten dann Ausgänge oder sonstige Merker setzen.

So ich hoffe ich konnte dir für den Anfang helfen. Wie gesagt es wirklich nur eine einfach Struktur aber ich denke es hilft dir weiter. Und nicht aufgeben ich mach den Job auch erst seit gut einem Jahr.

Viel Glück


----------



## marlob (1 Februar 2008)

Umfangreiche Schrittketten kann man bei S7 sehr gut mit S7-Graph programmieren. Ansonsten nehme ich immer Sprungleisten.
Das wurde hier im Forum auch schon ausführlicher behandelt. Siehe diesen Beitrag


----------



## smartie (1 Februar 2008)

Hi rhazel,

schau mal hier nach : http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/.

Wenn du dem Link folgst findest du unter SPS --> S7 ein Programmbeispiel mit mehreren Varianten einer Schrittkette, bei denen jeweils die Vor- und Nachteile beschrieben sind. 

@ vierlagig 

Dein zweiter Link führt scheinbar irgendwo ins Nirvana



vierlagig schrieb:


> hier findest du beiträge zu *schrittketten*


 

Gruß smartie


----------



## IBFS (1 Februar 2008)

rhazel schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich habe an der Schule ein Unterrichtsfach in dem wir Schrittketten mit Step7 (FUP) programmieren müssen. Unser Lehrer allerdings verlässt direkt nach dem Aufschließen des Klassenzimmers immer den Unterrichtsraum um Kaffee zu trinken. Wir sollen nun zu den Aufgaben, die er uns bei Gelegenheit reinreicht, Schrittketten entwickeln. Allerdings habe ich überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich beginnen soll und was das eigentliche Prinzip ist.
> 
> ...


 



Letzte Aktivität: 30.01.2008 13:31


----------



## vierlagig (2 Februar 2008)

smartie schrieb:


> @ vierlagig
> 
> Dein zweiter Link führt scheinbar irgendwo ins Nirvana
> 
> ...



danke für den hinweis, ist korrigiert


----------



## rhazel (6 Februar 2008)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.
Ihr habt mir sehr weiter geholfen, wenn ich meine Fragen nochmal konkretisieren kann werde ich mich möglicherweise nochmal ans Forum wenden. Doch fürs Erste versuch ich mal mich selber durch zu wursteln .


----------

